# Lizards > Chameleons >  Jackson Chameleon Cage Size

## ballin

Can a adult Jackson's Chameleon live in a 20 long by 12 wide and 24 tall?

----------


## dracovolans

Nop. That's too small.

The recommended size for an adult male is 48hx24x24, and for an adult female is 36hx18x18.

With adult chameleons the rule of the bigger the better applys very well.

----------

